# Ecu flash



## SpectreI (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone know anyone to go to for a flash near long island? Wanted to run higher octane in my Jetta.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

If you come over to Jersey, There is KMD Tuning in Saddle Brook not far off the NJ Parkway, and a few other highways. Make an appointment, and take the drive...and enjoy all the way home.


----------

